# Design conundrum



## RogerS (24 Jul 2012)

Say you're making this 





out of solid timber...but you can't get timber wide enough to make the side panels in one (not that you'd really want to, you understand). In fact you can't get timber wide enough to make it out of two panels jointed together, you need three. So what would you do (assuming that the variation in figuring and colour is quite high).......

a) make the side panel out of three equal width pieces

b) make the panel out of two pieces as wide as you can then add a smaller third piece to make up the width..and if you went down this route, where would you put the thinner piece ...between the two wider pieces (ie in the middle) or towards the front or the back

c) any other suggestion


----------



## ash224w (24 Jul 2012)

I personally would make it out of option (a) regardless of the variation in figuring and colour is quite high as it is wood a natural product that cant be reproduced and I like the differing grain colour but is it for you or a customer 

if you had to do option (b) then I would centre the smaller of the three and finally only if the customer wanted it (c )would be a veneer board


----------



## jasonB (24 Jul 2012)

c. Cut one board into 4 bandsawn veneers and then you can match the grain like a double book match I'd do it this way myself. Also solves your cross grain skirting issue.

b. If making it up from 3 boards I would select whatfigure gives the best look and that would determine the width of each and where the glue lines go

Is this one Zebrano or something else. I would have thought with the amount of timber there you should be able to get a reasonable grain match, assuming you select the timber for the panels early on rather than cut all the other parts and then try to make the panels with the offcuts.

J


----------



## RogerS (24 Jul 2012)

Thanks, Ash and Jason. 

Ash, what you say makes sense

Jason, I think if I was going down the veneer route then I'd buy it in even though it will be pricey (the wood is Birds Eye Maple).

The only available timber that I could source at the time was only about 150mm wide. For the side panels, they had to come out of what was left after the long back panels had been selected...since they'd be in view full on, as it were.


----------



## woodbloke (24 Jul 2012)

RogerS":qzdx1er0 said:


> out of solid timber...but you can't get timber wide enough to make the side panels in one (not that you'd really want to, you understand). In fact you can't get timber wide enough to make it out of two panels jointed together, you need three. So what would you do (assuming that the variation in figuring and colour is quite high).......
> 
> a) make the side panel out of three equal width pieces
> 
> b) make the panel out of two pieces as wide as you can then add a smaller third piece to make up the width..and if you went down this route, where would you put the thinner piece ...between the two wider pieces (ie in the middle) or towards the front or the back


I think you're on a hiding to nothing with the first two ways Rog. The only way that makes sense to me is to veneer, either your own band sawn jobbies (much more preferable) or some of that commercial paper thin stuff - Rob


----------

